

Ask HN: Do you still watch the news? - GoofyGewber

I was wondering today, how much longer are news shows going to last? I would assume that a lot of people especially in this generation would rather just Google something and read an article rather than watch the news.
======
housewife
Sure, you CAN just google whatever you want, but I don't think you always know
what article you want to read... I don't watch the news, but I listen to CBC
like an addict, and it's really because I never know what I'm going to hear.
There are always new little "gems" worth hearing that it never even occurred
to me "google".

------
SpikeDad
Sure. All the time. I enjoy watching news commentary on MSNBC. It's a kick to
see exposed all of the despicable right-wing activities.

If I want news FACTS, I stick to the NY Times, however.

------
staunch
Last time I watched for more than 5 minutes: 6AM September 11, 2001

------
theorique
No.

I use a TV connected to a Mac Mini to watch Netflix and other video sources
(documentary, comedy, etc). I don't have cable TV.

I get news via web search and twitter.

------
cdvonstinkpot
I don't even remember what year it was that I ditched T.V. entirely. Was way
before it went digital. Nope, no news on T.V. For me.

~~~
GoofyGewber
Yeah, as soon as i'm done with school I'm just going to have internet, with
Netflix and other services. Land lines and Cable are a waste of money.

------
mrkmcknz
I watch the news at 10 every night here in the UK while I'm getting ready to
call it a day.

~~~
GoofyGewber
I used to do that every night, but now I lay in bed and just read articles on
my tablet.

------
robotripping
Rachel Maddow if my roommate is watching it. Otherwise nope.

